# Homemade Fresh water split level tank



## split tank (Aug 11, 2010)

A couple of pics of my self built unusual looking 360 litre:-D tank with real slate background


----------



## gmyers0203 (Apr 7, 2011)

Now that is pretty cool! Very nice!


----------



## split tank (Aug 11, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

That's super cool... did you take pics along the way while you were building it? That'd be cool to seeas a DIY thread. Unless you made a thread already for it... i haven't looked.


----------



## split tank (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi , thanks! i havent done a thread of this no but i did take a couple of pics along the way , il put something together soon !


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

The cat seems to like it too. I agree with Kitteh, it's very relaxing.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Quite ingenious, and very well done.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks better with the plants... It would be awesome to get a large swordplant or some jungle vals to plant in the low spot... The Vals would easily grow up to the surface.


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow thatis quite amazing Wish I knew how to make tanks myself!


----------



## split tank (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah i agree, i did put some amazon swords in but they eventually shrunk down and died away iv not had much experience with plants.
i could do with a plant that would take lots of nitrates out my water since my tap water is also high in nitrates.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

me and my boyfriend saw this and went :-O!!!! ARRE YOU SEIOURS!! we LOVE IT and want to buy one !


----------



## split tank (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool! i was considering making another just to sell
how much would you pay ?lol 
shame you are in the U.S


----------

